# Topics > 5G >  5g, Vodafone Group plc, Newbury, Berkshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Vodafone Group plc

vodafone.co.uk/network/5g

----------


## Airicist

Article "Vodafone is launching 5G on July 3rd in seven cities"

by James Rogerson
May 14, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Explainer: What will 5G bring?

Published on Jun 4, 2019

----------

